

India Coding Challenge - anthonygerrad
http://www.facebook.com/pages/India-Coding-Challenge/515040325181428?sk=app_197602066931325

======
anthonygerrad
Show the world your college is home to India’s next great entrepreneurs! Earn
CodePoints for your college by completing coding lessons on LearnStreet and
stand a chance to win Internships at LearnStreet. Share and Invite your
friends to the coding festival. More the participants more chances to win the
Champions cup to the college. More the individual codes, seals the slot for
internship with LearnStreet. Let the battle begin. Code on! Join twitter
conversation, use #IndiaCC

~~~
anthonygerrad
[http://www.facebook.com/pages/India-Coding-
Challenge/5150403...](http://www.facebook.com/pages/India-Coding-
Challenge/515040325181428)

------
shared4you
Actual link: <http://www.learnstreet.com/icc/>

